# Dash Cam Legal question



## Jasondiver30 (May 11, 2016)

Fellows, 

Hope you can help me to learn more about dash cam legal. I am the deaf driver concerning my safety when I accept the ride request from the passenger. 

I am not sure if I am permitted to use dash cam in my car for Uber/Lyft Rideshare in Maryland/DC/VA. Their resources are vague and complicated.

What are my options? I will probably do not need audio recording because I cannot hear it anyway. 

Thank you

I have another question. Should I post the Dash Cam recording warning sign in the car? 

Maybe I should say "For security purposes, video & audio recording may be done during your ride. By accepting your ride you are consenting to this recording" or I am open to the suggestion.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You need to look up the laws on surveilance cameras for every state (+DC) you plan to pickup from.

99.99999% of the time the laws of where you pickup apply no matter where you drop off at.

This is by no means guaranteed, i would confirm with all the states you are planning to work in.

http://www.camerasurveillancesigns.com/where-place-surveillance-cameras.html

D.C.'s voyeurism law prohibits recording anyone in a bathroom or other private place, when nude or engaging in sexual activity, unless the recording is security monitoring in one's own home, or security monitoring in any building "where there are signs prominently displayed informing persons that the entire premises or designated portions of the premises are under surveillance."

Maryland prohibits visual surveillance of any private place, defined narrowly as "dressing room or rest room in a retail store," without that person's consent. Additionally, the state's surveillance and privacy law also prohibits using a camera on private property to secretly record or observe those inside, with the exception of any part of a private residence used for conducting business (such as a family child care business).

Virginia criminalizes the video surveillance or recording of any person in any state of undress in a place of privacy such as a restroom, locker room, dressing room, hotel room, without that person's consent. Additionally, Virginia has an Act regarding the collection of private data by the government, for which an opinion was written by the Attorney General stating that a town may conduct and record visual surveillance in a public place (in this case, the town recreation center) so long as signage is posted and the recordings could not be construed as 'secret'. However, the Attorney General's official opinions only constitute guidance in regard to a particular question, and don't have the force of law, nor is it binding in the court.

The way i understand the three states (i know DC isn't really a state.. it mostly is in a legal sense)

You *should probably* be fine. There is no expectation of privacy in a vehicle for hire.

No upskirts, and no downshirts and you should be fine if you have a sign in the window by the door handles. A sticker on the inside of the window also would not be a bad idea.

To comply with all three, you would need signs up to comply with DC. Virginia just says no recording in a place of privacy. The backseat of a car does not qualify. In Maryland your apparently can do anything as long as you have a sign up.

The way it looks to me... I would do it, just have signs on the windows when they enter and you might want to hang a sign off the camera to make it really apparent that is what it is.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

http://www.americantristarinsurance.com/dash-cams-legal-in-california/
Wish it can help you!


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

In my profile under Fun Fact " NOTICE: MY VEHICLE IS EQUIPPED WITH A DASH CAM RECORDING VIDEO AND AUDIO INSIDE AND OUTSIDE OF THE VEHICLE AT ALL TIMES"

And it is fun... And a fact...


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

It is better to have one to guard you than nothing!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

These are my signs.

If you do not record audio, you do not need signage in a public space, such as your for-hire vehicle.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

URMomsBox said:


> In my profile under Fun Fact " NOTICE: MY VEHICLE IS EQUIPPED WITH A DASH CAM RECORDING VIDEO AND AUDIO INSIDE AND OUTSIDE OF THE VEHICLE AT ALL TIMES"
> 
> And it is fun... And a fact...


I dont think this woild qualify as enough notice in states that require a sign. Not everyone looks at drivers profile.



Mista T said:


> These are my signs.
> 
> If you do not record audio, you do not need signage in a public space, such as your for-hire vehicle.


Were you filming an episodd of "The Mist" when taking those photos? Lol


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I dont think this woild qualify as enough notice in states that require a sign. Not everyone looks at drivers profile./QUOTE]
> 
> Mehhhhh I'll take my chances....not my problem they didn't look at my profile . I have people ask " is that a camera?" And respond " yes it is and it is recording audio and video at all times." And it hasn't gone any further than that.i am not littering my vehicle with stupid signs... I don't even have the stupid giant oversized "trade dresss" stuck to my car...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Have you researched what liability you'll carry if you are sued in your state? Criminal liability for failing to post a sign? They have super small ones that you can put on the outside corner of your car that is not intrusive.

Hopefully first offense will just be a fine and maybe probation.

And you'll find out the consequences right when you need the protection most. Nothing like calling the cops and being arrested right along those you are reporting.

But as long as you understand the risk, which there may not be one depending on your state, then carry on.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

So in Nevada no sign is required, correct?


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Spork24 said:


> So in Nevada no sign is required, correct?


Switch off audio,and it is better to post a sign!


----------

